# PPI Sedona 460iX can drive 10" subs?



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a PPI Sedona 460iX for 2 subs (that I will purchase soon). My question is: Is this a good amp to drive (I want tight accurate bass) the 2 10" JL Audio's and should I wire 8 ohm in parallel or separate 4 Ohm with single voice coils. I'm leaning toward a sealed box as well under my 2006 dodge ram megacab fyi. OR, should I sell the 460iX or trade for a 2 channel PPI amp.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Sedona 460ix:
4x60w rms at 4 ohm
4x100w rms at 2 ohm
2x200w rms at 2 ohm

Use 2 dual 4 ohm subs to get the most power.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Correction, you'll want 2 SVC 4 ohm subs to get the most out of it. 2 DVC 4 ohm subs will either kill the poor guy or you wont get the most potential out of it.

And its also 
200 x 2 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> Correction, you'll want 2 SVC 4 ohm subs to get the most out of it. 2 DVC 4 ohm subs will either kill the poor guy or you wont get the most potential out of it.
> 
> And its also
> 200 x 2 @ 4 ohms.


That's how I remembered it was installed except I thought it was bridged mono. Would this be bridged stereo?

Appreciate the info!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, to a point that would be called "bridged stereo". That all depends really on the signal you send to each bridged channel. If you give ch1/2 the "L" and ch3/4 the "R" then that would be considered bridged stereo, if you gave both ch1/2 & ch3/4 the SAME, that would be called bridged mono.


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like it's 2 10" @ 4 Ohms. Is the attached box decent (5/8 MDF) or should I measure & build my own out of thicker MDF? Or something entirely different?Dodge RAM Mega Cab 2006 2012 10" Down Fire Grey Subwoofer Sub Enclosure Box | eBay


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you can, ALWAYS build your own and out of 3/4" MDF or thinker.


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> If you can, ALWAYS build your own and out of 3/4" MDF or thinker.


I think I'll try it! Probably design it after the under seat link I attached. Just need a little wood glue and maybe some more screws. Still sealed I'm thinking though.


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

Ended up building a transmission line box with 2 hybrid audio technology I8SW woofers. Fits behind the seat perfectly.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good deal, pics?


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a project of my 15 yr old daughter. She had $250 for the subs and wanted the I8SW imagine subs by hybrid audio. Since it was for her project and she had limited funds, the seller graciously sold her the speakers. I paid shipping. My daughter found my old stereo amps, ppi Sedona 460ix and a ppi art 404 in great shape. She also wants to use my old school X - overs, the audiocontrol 2xs and the 4xs but I think the HU will do those duties...A pioneer deh-80prs.


----------



## Albino Meatpod (Mar 15, 2013)

Transmission line box.




Installed behind the seat of this.




Electronics




Speakers




Sub Amp


----------

